# Lighting Guide - Lumens/sq in vs. WPG



## Mr Fishies

Not sure if this should be in Equipment or Beginners, since lighting is a common newbie question, but it's related to equipment...if a mod wants to move it go ahead.

I've seen lots of posts/questions here and other forums about WPG vs. size of tank vs. type of fixtures, is it T12, T8, CF...yada, yada, yada. So I wanted to share a link to what IMHO is a good write up on the various types of lighting, lumens etc that might help answer some questions and clear up some confusion when we choose new fixtures. (Unfortunately, it doesn't cover T5 though)

http://woo.gotdns.com/Aquarium/Lighting.htm


----------



## Ciddian

How awesome! Ty for posting that


----------



## duffgrot

Very useful. Thanks for the post.


----------



## planter

This information is very valuable. How many times have you seen someone post a question regarding how much light they need for a certain application?


----------



## Calmer

I tried the numbers from my tanks and it works out to what I thought I was getting. I knew I was growing plants that were not in the typical T12 watts per gallon range. Best site I have seen so far for lighting computations and information.  Thanks


----------



## KnaveTO

This is a great link! I am now going to have to review my tanks at home and see where I am landing on the ranges... be nice to have a more accurate number.


----------



## hojimoe

very cool site, very usefull... i'm really @ over 25lum/sq in  my growth is incredible though


----------



## planter

Sticky worthy?


----------



## Ciddian

easier to find? I dont quite understand what you mean planted.


----------



## planter

I was just asking if anyone else thought that this topic should be posted as a sticky so that it would be easy to find. Looks like it's already been done.


----------



## Ciddian

OOhhhh I see, i see... No wonder I didnt understand. LOL I thought you didnt want it done. Sorry!


----------



## Sunstar

I am not sure I understand still... I put a 10 wat compact flour over my 5 gallon hexafun tank... its bright... very very bright. I am just starting an algae bloom there.... need more plants....


----------



## okoolo

The calculator doesn't seem to have T5HO .. maybe should be updated?


----------



## Mr Fishies

okoolo said:


> The calculator doesn't seem to have T5HO .. maybe should be updated?


If you refer back to the original post you'll see _"(Unfortunately, it doesn't cover T5 though)"

_It's created by a hobbyist who is not a member of this forum, there is no valid contact email except one on another forum that points to a dead domain. If you want to pursue it further, good luck, I'd like to see T5 and T5HO data added too.


----------



## okoolo

sorry missed that one


----------



## Russgro

If you check this article from "BlueRam" & "Shalu" over on planted tank they compare efficiency of all bulbs. So you can take this article and convert your lighting and then apply it to the wpg vs lumens theory.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/21052-comparison-lighting-types-lumens-watts.html


----------



## Lee_D

The original link that started this thread appears to be inoperable. Maybe it will be up again later...


----------



## arc

Seems like the link is dead, might be time to close this sticky


----------



## Chromey

yup Link is a No-GO


----------



## splur

No point starting a new thread, pretty related to this.

What company would you suggest for lighting for a FW planted-ish tank (will have shrimp or discus in it, but the main focus will be the plants). Preferrably not something that will put me in debt. Also, what kelvin light should I be looking at? I always assumed 5600K, but again I hear different things about that for FW.

I've heard nasty things about Coralife.

Edit: Also, I currently have a light fixture but it's not T5. Is T5 only in respect to the light bulb or does it require a specific fixture/ballast as well? If I can get away with just getting a better bulb for the pre-existing fixture that'd be good.


----------



## J-P

hrmmm the link didn't work for me


----------

